# Dog behavior and how you view things.



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

I am expecting this to get a bit heated...... I hope it doesnt but at the same time its possible. SOOOOOO on a serious note. I have been sifting thru old threads....... resurrected threads and some recent threads on dog breeds, dog aggression........... and dogs that bite. 

SO while I am giving this dead horse CPR, I have a few questions for many of you here. Why do you feel that if a larger dog bites someone, you have to immediately RUN and have that dog put down? Why do so many of you stereotype dogs into classes of automatically being aggressive dogs......... or dogs that will "turn"  on their owners?

To clarify a few things........ First off.......... The "Dog Biting a child" subject ........ DONT BOTHER BRINGING IT UP........ Because first off......... a responsible parent AND responsible dog owner should NEVER leave your child unattended WITH ANY ANIMAL PERIOD!! NOT JUST DOGS BUT ANY ANIMAL!! CAT.... DOG...... RAT....... HAMSTER......... PIG......... HORSE......... COW..........DONKEY.......... ANYTHING!

Why say that you ask? Well, In June of this year....... Our loved house-cat sent both of our children to the hospital. The two year old was bitten on the eyelid..... in his crib..... asleep, and the cat just jumped in a bit him. AND I WAS IN THE ROOM!! Same cat........... same week............ cat sent the 5 year old to the doctor because he was playing with my son......... bit him on the neck.  Did I kill the cat? NO. Did I want too? YES. Did he get kicked outside ? not only that........ he was relocated to the neighbors, and showed back up a week later. Is he in the house now? Heck no. But Note: I did not kill the cat. 

I have had GSD's, labs, GSP's, Rotties, Dobermans, Pitbulls,Brittanys, a few mutts, pug, mini shnauzer, shihtzu, jack russel, and a few others over the years. Why am I telling you this? Because the ONLY DOGS that ever bit me or anyone in my family was the TINY yappy dogs!! NEVER HAVE I HAD AN ISSUE WITH A LARGER DOG!!

People dont report small dog bites because people think that its so cute............. and all the big dogs bite and they make the 5 oclock news! 

Aggressive dogs arent necessarily what that label in-tells. The main thing that provokes a dog to bite is ....... mainly because they are fearful for either themselves, or their family. And they are trying to protect one or the other. 

They will bite to protect their family or their property. 

Do these things mean a dog should be put down? NO. It takes a responsible owner, to properly socialize and train their dogs to co-exist happily in our society. Labeling any breed is pure ignorance IMHO. 

Oh, dont forget, out of all the years I have been involved with dogs.................. the four times I was bitten, was by little yappers that were all under 10 pounds.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Every dog (or cat) gets 1 free bite at my house regardless of breed or personality.  The 2nd bite (we're talking breaking the skin here) is a death sentence.  I have carried out this sentence on 1 dog and 1 cat.  The dog was a border collie that worked cattle but for some reason bit my neighbor twice, bringing a small amount of blood the second time.  The cat was a mixed breed that bit me.

I would have put your cat down.

I love dogs and have no problem with cats.  As I type this, our house cat is on the couch with my wife while our neighbors mini poodle is lying beside me in my chair, we're dogsitting.  My Lab, Sam is in his heated kennel outside next to the door.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

Great. What do you people do when those bratty two year old human children go around biting every other child and adult in sight? You put them down too? Or do you correct that behavior to STOP IT.

*Warning: This is a pure example, of a "what if" scenario...... This is only a test to see what responses I will get: this is only meant to understand where commitment and loyalty start and stop with animals. I AM IN NO WAY SAYING DOGS ARE MORE IMPORTANT THAN CHILDREN!! HUMANS AND DOGS ARE NOT EQUAL!! *


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

we are not getting on the subject of dogs and humans being equal, because by all means, we are the top of the food chain. Just humor me with the answers.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 21, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> we are not getting on the subject of dogs and humans being equal, because by all means, we are the top of the food chain. Just humor me with the answers.



You are the one equating dogs with children.  People may get upset if your kid bites their kid, but if your dog attacks their kid odds are good that they will own your place after the lawsuits.  I said 1 free bite.  If discipline and training don't prevent the 2nd bite, the animal is history.  I loved the Border Collie in my previous post and he was the best I had  owned for working cattle but I will not tolerate biting for no apparent reason.  I don't fully buy into the aggressive breeds thing although I do believe that some breeds are easier to train or allow to be aggressive than others.

I also agree that more small breeds are prone to bite and get a pass.  I think that is because you never heard of a chihuahua mauling someone to death.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 21, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> You are the one equating dogs with children.  People may get upset if your kid bites their kid, but if your dog attacks their kid odds are good that they will own your place after the lawsuits.  I said 1 free bite.  If discipline and training don't prevent the 2nd bite, the animal is history.  I loved the Border Collie in my previous post and he was the best I had  owned for working cattle but I will not tolerate biting for no apparent reason.  I don't fully buy into the aggressive breeds thing although I do believe that some breeds are easier to train or allow to be aggressive than others.
> 
> I also agree that more small breeds are prone to bite and get a pass.  I think that is because you never heard of a chihuahua mauling someone to death.



 I have to give it to you on that one. That was funny. 

I am just asking these questions to see where different people stand on the views. Thats all. I am not here to argue...... Just trying to make a few points........... and hopefully teach someone a thing or two. 

The dogs I were bitten by, I didnt kill them. I wanted too. But I found out what caused them to bite, and If it was enviromental things causing it...... Such as loud children making them scared and nervous.......... I re homed those animals to great homes that didnt have those factors. 

****zu bit me and son because he couldnt stand kids..... So be it. He went to a home with a elderly woman, who spoils him to this day. SHe has no family or kids or grand kids.... and that dog is her world.  Good things come from bad situations.


----------



## sbrown (Nov 21, 2008)

Some people just don't know how to act around dogs either. When I used to raise Huskies I had one of my large males in my truck with me one day. I stopped to talk to some people I knew and this young guy strolls over to the back of my truck and just grabs my dog around the neck in a headlock! My dog slings the guy off him before I can say anything and snaps at him. The guys looks at me with this shocked looked, I then proceed to scold the heck out of the guy. No way would I have put my dog down had he bit that guy, he didn't know me, never seen the dog, then walks up and puts him in a chokehold like he is going to wrestle with him or something? I told the guy he took that as a threat and he had better watch doing that to dogs he didn't know.

when I got my current Mastiff, I knew I was going to have a 150 Lb dog on my hands so we made a point to socialize him early, take him to parks, Petsmart, around people and other animals. He behaves great besides slimeing the kids at the park occasionaly. We did have him kenneled in the house one day while a repair man was there with my wife and I couldn't be there. He is normaly laid back and could care less what is going on but my wife said this guy was giving her a hard time and raised his voice at her while she had her back turned...., Capone proceeded to hit the fence and give him a growl that my wife said shut him up real quick. I beleive dogs pick up on stuff like that and that is just what I want him to do, not go crazy when kids come to the door selling cookies but assess a situation and see if there really is any danger.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Nov 22, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Great. What do you people do when those bratty two year old human children go around biting every other child and adult in sight? You put them down too? Or do you correct that behavior to STOP IT.



I don't consider humans and dogs to be on the same level.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> I don't consider humans and dogs to be on the same level.



I agree, most dogs are much smarter.


----------



## shaggybill (Nov 22, 2008)

As I understand it, current law regarding dog bites is stupid. I work in the ER here in NC, and we have dog bites come in all the time. If someone's dog bites another person and that person comes the ER, then the ER by law must report the incident to Animal Control. When AC comes, the person bitten must file a report, which gives AC the authority to confiscate the animal, and then they will normally put the animal down. If the bite victim refuses to file a report, then they are fined $500/day until they do. So basically, if your dog bites someone one time and they need to be seen by a doctor, then your dog will be put down. 

My golden retriever loves people, but if I'm not around, he gets scared easily by strangers. A few weeks ago, I went to play some basketball with some guys from my church and I tied my dog up outside the garage door to the gym. A little kid went over and started bothering him, and after a few minutes of constant harrassment, my dog snapped at him and lighly bit him on the butt. Not enough to go through clothing or even leave a mark, but it was still a bite (so the kid said. nobody actually saw it happen). Fortunately for me, the kid's dad was super cool about it and told me he had lost a golden retriever for the same reason, and that I had nothing to worry about as far as that goes.

Anyway, the way I see it is dogs are dogs. There is no way to predict what they are going to do no matter how well socialized or friendly they are. There are some things that make dogs snap, and you just have to hope it doesn't happen to the kid of an overly protective soccer-mom type.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 22, 2008)

We own a rottweiler, 2 goldens, 2 shetland sheep dogs, and 1 shetland what-to-be.  We would never have gotten a rottweiler, but  this one broke into our yard 4 years ago and would not leave.  (this is a much longer story.)  

By far the sweetest, most gentle and least aggressive dog we have is the rottweiler.  He has never shown any aggression at all toward other animals or people.  He obviously looks to us for protection.  

That said, our rottweiler, though not an aggressive dog, is a dangerous dog.  His size and the power in his jaws make him so.  I do not believe that he would ever attack anything, but if he does the result will not be pretty.  His bite is easily capable of breaking my arm.  In a fight, The only chance an unarmed adult would have against this dog would be to get a choke hold that would render him unconscious.  The chances of accomplishing are almost nonexistant.

Most people have a natural fear of Rott because of his size and demeanor.  I know the I did when I first met him.  Because of this and the potential for the damage he could do if provoked, I would never let Rott run free in the vicinity of other people.  Besides, they might upset him.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 22, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> I don't consider humans and dogs to be on the same level.



I don't either. I am using human children as an example. 

THE EXAMPLE IS PEOPLE GIVE UP ON THEIR COMMITMENTS TO PETS MUCH TOO EARLY! 

I never said we were on the same level. Go back and read again and you will see where I stated that we arent on the same level.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 22, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> Anyway, the way I see it is dogs are dogs. There is no way to predict what they are going to do no matter how well socialized or friendly they are. There are some things that make dogs snap, and you just have to hope it doesn't happen to the kid of an overly protective soccer-mom type.



Absolutely. Totally agree with this. 



what I am trying to find out is why people just give up so suddenly on the family pet, and their first course of action is euthanasia. First thing that comes to my mind is laziness.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 22, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> I agree, most dogs are much smarter.



 Thank you very much for that response.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Nov 23, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> I agree, most dogs are much smarter.



I'll just hold out an opinion on that until they start typing in their own answers.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think dogs do anything by accident. They don't reason the same as we do, so they react to stimuli... they bite from aggressiveness, fear, anger, etc. but never by accident. 

If I make a mistake and one of mine bites, I will first try to figure out why. If even a small pup bites me when feeding time comes it gets a strong reaction from me. I want more respect from any of my dogs that might think they should "protect" their dog food bowl from me. For instance one of my pups who would stand over his bowl and growl at me when I was trying to add the second cup of food got a rebuff that sent his sprawling across the kennel. He has not done that since and is now just fine  

I don't think we can ever think about a dog bite, or back it up to aggressive behavior, being accidental. There is a reason. We either find out what it is and fix it, get rid of the dog, or heaven forbid put the animal down. 

I also don't think a little dog is cute when they bite. I might not have to use the same amount of correction, but they WILL be corrected. 

It's the same with any animal, imho. My hybrid years ago needed only 1 lesson in who was in charge. He was probably the best pet I have ever had and he was with me for about 12 years. Never bit anyone... never had to. The fierce look could keep even folks who knew him from getting out of the car, and the only person he ever even barked at and challenged was a lady whose action was to throw sticks at him.... and he loved to bark at her. 





Julia


----------



## sbrown (Nov 23, 2008)

I had a mixed Shepherd one time that tied up in a fight with the neighbors Irish Setter. Both were males and territorial. We lived outside of town and this was years ago when I was a kid, most people let their dogs just run loose. I went to break them up,and like an idiot I reached down with my hand and my dog bit me on the top of the wrist. It was my fault as I viewed it. The difference was, he knew the difference as soon as he done it and the fight was over, cause the look in his eyes .....he just knew he was in trouble , he never meant to bite me and I should have known better than to stick my hand in between two dogs fighting. Now had that been the other dogs owner and they had gotten bitten, would they have veiwed it the same way or just said your dog bit me? I know this is a different example than dogs just plain out biting someone but I'm just saying a lot of things can be factors other than a dog just being a biter.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

my great dane has only tried to bite two people in 6 years. one guy came around behind my truck and jumped between me and her and it startled her and she snapped. the other guy walked between me and her and a buck on my tailgate. she didnt like that either and he stuck his face in her face talking to her and she snapped again. BOTH TIMES IT WAS HUMAN ERROR.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 24, 2008)

I have never had a problem with my dogs being aggressive.   I have owned three Rottweilers(at different times),   german sheperd, and a husky.   Most larger dog bites are provoked in to their actions,  the media usaully only tells one side of the story.   The dog bite stats are inaccurate due to the large amount of small dogs bite that are never get reported.   The one snap from a large dog does do more damage than the several bites from a small dog.  I think that people should be more mindful of their action and body jester around strange animals.    Animals can not talk to you, so they rely on the motion and jesters, that you make towards them.
Tuffdawg is right in what she typed aboved people being responsible owners, parents, and for oneself.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I have never had a problem with my dogs being aggressive.   I have owned three Rottweilers(at different times),   german sheperd, and a husky.   Most larger dog bites are provoked in to their actions,  the media usaully only tells one side of the story.   The dog bite stats are inaccurate due to the large amount of small dogs bite that are never get reported.   The one snap from a large dog does do more damage than the several bites from a small dog.  I think that people should be more mindful of their action and body jester around strange animals.    Animals can not talk to you, so they rely on the motion and jesters, that you make towards them.
> Tuffdawg is right in what she typed aboved people being responsible owners, parents, and for oneself.



You just made my day. Thank you.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> ....... Our loved house-cat sent both of our children to the hospital. The two year old was bitten on the eyelid..... in his crib..... asleep, and the cat just jumped in a bit him. AND I WAS IN THE ROOM!! Same cat........... same week............ cat sent the 5 year old to the doctor because he was playing with my son......... bit him on the neck....



I would have pinched that cats head off.  I don't play around when it comes to my kids.  I also don't keep cats in the house, they hang out at the barn.  But a cat that does that twice, especially to one in a crib, is gone. One thing is a bite from playing, it is wholly different to go after a sleeping child.


----------



## Dogmusher (Nov 24, 2008)

It is a very complex issue and there is so much human emotion and subjectivity involved that it doesn't surprise me when this topic elicits strong feelings.

I made a 'business decision' years ago,  that I would have a zero tolerance policy for human aggression in my kennel.  Pups would be properly socialized from day one and I have never had a problem with any dog born in my kennel.  Had some rehabilitation to do with some dogs I've purchased elsewhere.  I had one serious enounter with a huge husky I rescued many years ago.  He had bitten a couple of people and was considered savage when he came to my house.  I had him quarantined to study him.  He went for me the second day I had him.  It was a serious attack, but I was expecting it.  The two of us had a 'come to Jesus' meeting and he saw the light.  After that day, there was never a single incident of human aggression.  He became a favorite with children and puppies.  His tolerance knew no limit.  Adult male dog aggression was a bit of a different story.  

We have one small exception, herding dogs nipping at children to 'gain control' will not warrant a death sentence, merely segregation. We never allow our dogs out in public off leash.  Never.  

The only dog I've ever had to put down for human aggression was a Pomeranian my wife had when we got married.  The beast bit me every day for a year.  But when he started rushing the fence snarling and snapping at kids walking to and from school, I had enough.  He couldn't do any damage to me and I could discipline him, but he could have hurt a child.  So, he 'crossed the rainbow bridge'.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2008)

One of my mutts(rhottweiler x english setter x irish setter)ugly dog,bit me once,trying to prove dominance.I picked him up and slammed him down on his back hard and held him there.He got the point.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Great. What do you people do when those bratty two year old human children go around biting every other child and adult in sight? You put them down too? Or do you correct that behavior to STOP IT.



Dogs and children are not the same, period.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> As I understand it, current law regarding dog bites is stupid. I work in the ER here in NC, and we have dog bites come in all the time. If someone's dog bites another person and that person comes the ER, then the ER by law must report the incident to Animal Control. When AC comes, the person bitten must file a report, which gives AC the authority to confiscate the animal, and then they will normally put the animal down. If the bite victim refuses to file a report, then they are fined $500/day until they do. So basically, if your dog bites someone one time and they need to be seen by a doctor, then your dog will be put down.
> 
> .



Sounds like a good law.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Absolutely. Totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> what I am trying to find out is why people just give up so suddenly on the family pet, and their first course of action is euthanasia. First thing that comes to my mind is laziness.



First thing to come to my mind is caution........


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> I'll just hold out an opinion on that until they start typing in their own answers.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Dogs and children are not the same, period.



 If you people will read and entire thread before jumping the wagon............ I SAID THAT WAS AN EXAMPLE........ THAT I WAS NOT SAYING DOGS AND KIDS ARE THE SAME!!!!!!!!! If you are going to argue about something, READ FIRST!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

Then dont even mention them in the thread if you dont feel that way,,, I read the entire post and then righaway we have a post DOING just that.....


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Great. What do you people do when those bratty two year old human children go around biting every other child and adult in sight? You put them down too? Or do you correct that behavior to STOP IT.





tuffdawg said:


> we are not getting on the subject of dogs and humans being equal, because by all means, we are the top of the food chain. Just humor me with the answers.





Branchminnow said:


> Then dont even mention them in the thread if you dont feel that way,,, I read the entire post and then righaway we have a post DOING just that.....



WOW, you must have missed that one.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> WOW, you must have missed that one.



I missed nothing it is in your very first reply.....no smilies , nothing. So I could not tell if you were joking or not.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I missed nothing it is in your very first reply.....no smilies , nothing. So I could not tell if you were joking or not.



 Yeah, i love you too.


----------



## Corey (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been attacked by a Chow and Two Pits, Chow 
when I was a kid for petting him behind the ear. Pit 
for knocking on the door before I came in my Buddys 
freinds house..Said if I just would have came in they 
would not have jumped on me.  Did not report either 
dog bites but told them that they needed to do some
thing before this happend to someone else. 

I think there should be some kind of training for a 
owner that gets a aggresive breed.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 24, 2008)

Tuff, 



> Aggressive dogs arent necessarily what that label in-tells. The main thing that provokes a dog to bite is ....... mainly because they are fearful for either themselves, or their family. And they are trying to protect one or the other.
> 
> They will bite to protect their family or their property.
> 
> Do these things mean a dog should be put down? NO. It takes a responsible owner, to properly socialize and train their dogs to co-exist happily in our society. Labeling any breed is pure ignorance IMHO.


 
Those who already understand this don't have a problem. Those who don't are still not going to figure it out... 

It would have been better if you had not mentioned kids and dogs in this at all   but you did, so you gotta take a deep breath and just let the thread work itself out 

There is no way folks are not going to label some breeds as more aggressive, while ignoring the snappy little ones...lol. But those on the thread who are saying that the big dog does more damage with a lesser reaction are right. Most of the time the little yappy stinkers can't do all the damage that they might want to do. Now, I would not ever want to  meet a 100 lb Chihauhau anyplace if he did not like me...lol!!!!!!! But then, the odds are in my favor on that one 

There are interesting comments here, and this thread is not without merit from most who have posted 

Julia


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Corey said:


> I have been attacked by a Chow and Two Pits, Chow
> when I was a kid for petting him behind the ear. Pit
> for knocking on the door before I came in my Buddys
> freinds house..Said if I just would have came in they
> ...



You make a good point! People that want breeds that are known for being more strong willed, should definately take the responsiblity on ensuring productive lives for their dogs! Great point!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Tuff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it made a good point.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Sounds like a good law.



So if your child comes into my yard and starts hitting my rottie and she bites your kid in defense, then your kid lies about the incident, my dog should be put down?


----------



## Corey (Nov 24, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> So if your child comes into my yard and starts hitting my rottie and she bites your kid in defense, then your kid lies about the incident, my dog should be put down?



Don't no trespassing and beware of dogs signs get 
you around this? 

One of the points I was trying to make, if someone 
knows your dog is aggressive and still make the 
mistake of messing with it I feel its on them after 
that.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Corey said:


> Don't no trespassing and beware of dogs signs get
> you around this?
> 
> One of the points I was trying to make, if someone
> ...



Unfortunately, according to animal control.......... A beware of dog sign is an admission to guilt that you own an "agressive" dog. Actually, it gets you in more trouble. But the No trespassing sign works! and covers the trespassing aspect of the situation. Of course if someone comes in your yard, gets bitten. They can and will sue you for pain and suffering, hospital bills etc. All you can do is countersue to press charges for trespassing. Lots of loopholes there.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

This is interesting..... check this out. 

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/legal_ri.htm


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 24, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I would have pinched that cats head off.  I don't play around when it comes to my kids.  I also don't keep cats in the house, they hang out at the barn.  But a cat that does that twice, especially to one in a crib, is gone. One thing is a bite from playing, it is wholly different to go after a sleeping child.




We have a cat that swatted our 3 month old baby at the time.  I chased her around with a broom for 10 minutes, and since then, she minds her business.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

And here

http://www.dogbitelegalcenter.com/dogbite-law/evaluation.html


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> We have a cat that swatted our 3 month old baby at the time.  I chased her around with a broom for 10 minutes, and since then, she minds her business.



Notice, I kept enforcing the fact that "I didnt KILL the cat"  didnt say he didnt get a good whoopin with a flyswatter and broom.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 24, 2008)

I was running one time and this little piece of dung dog hauls out and gives chase to me and tried to bite me.  I caught it with the upswing on my stride, and after it stopped rolling it decided to leave me alone. 

I have had big dogs start to chase me, and I have found if you turn towards it and make a loud noise, it decides that it better leave you alone.

I hope I never have to damage some dog cause it thinks it's tougher than me


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> I was running one time and this little piece of dung dog hauls out and gives chase to me and tried to bite me.  I caught it with the upswing on my stride, and after it stopped rolling it decided to leave me alone.
> 
> I have had big dogs start to chase me, and I have found if you turn towards it and make a loud noise, it decides that it better leave you alone.
> 
> I hope I never have to damage some dog cause it thinks it's tougher than me









 I would have paid to see that.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2008)

I think (tell me if I'm wrong tuffy) the main point Tuffdawg is getting at is OWNERS stepping up to the plate & training/taking time with their animals.  Laws are well & good, but just PLAIN common SENSE should prevail, don't you think?  There are numerous good posts on here, but the bottom line is, you take a pet in (rescue/re-home/buy/WHATEVER) YOU are responsible for it, all the good, the bad AND the ugly.  If I see an animal I just *have* to see, I Always, Always, Always, ask the owner/parent first, it's called.......duh, common courtesy!  You don't rush a new mom & grab the baby do you??  welllll, nuff said.  I know, I know, there are those out there that do, but this person is NOT one of them!  If you find you get tired of the animal or the animal is too much there ARE other options besides putting them down, that is the other point I think Tuffy is trying to make.  There are ppl out there that have needs that any animal can fill, just because your need wasn't met, doesn't mean there isn't someone else that couldn't benefit from that animal.
 Make sense???


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Kebo said:


> I think (tell me if I'm wrong tuffy) the main point Tuffdawg is getting at is OWNERS stepping up to the plate & training/taking time with their animals.  Laws are well & good, but just PLAIN common SENSE should prevail, don't you think?  There are numerous good posts on here, but the bottom line is, you take a pet in (rescue/re-home/buy/WHATEVER) YOU are responsible for it, all the good, the bad AND the ugly.  If I see an animal I just *have* to see, I Always, Always, Always, ask the owner/parent first, it's called.......duh, common courtesy!  You don't rush a new mom & grab the baby do you??  welllll, nuff said.  I know, I know, there are those out there that do, but this person is NOT one of them!  If you find you get tired of the animal or the animal is too much there ARE other options besides putting them down, that is the other point I think Tuffy is trying to make.  There are ppl out there that have needs that any animal can fill, just because your need wasn't met, doesn't mean there isn't someone else that couldn't benefit from that animal.
> Make sense???



And the seas just parted, and the bottom of the ocean was revealed.................... THANK YOU KEBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do believe I am going to pass out now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> And the seas just parted, and the bottom of the ocean was revealed.................... THANK YOU KEBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do believe I am going to pass out now.








 Dang girl, all it takes is a little common sense, donchathink? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or is it just southgeorgiapeachstyle?!?!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Dang girl, all it takes is a little common sense, donchathink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have problems. It takes me ten pages of a novel to get a point across, that you came in and did in about 7 sentences.  Thats what happens when you OVERTHINK simple stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I have problems. It takes me ten pages of a novel to get a point across, that you came in and did in about 7 sentences.  Thats what happens when you OVERTHINK simple stuff.



Ok, I'll let you (and a few thousand others?) in on a little secret that a K-9 Search & Rescue friend of mine told me:

*K I S S*


K= Keep
I = It
S = Simple
S = Stupid


 works for me!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Ok, I'll let you (and a few thousand others?) in on a little secret that a K-9 Search & Rescue friend of mine told me:
> 
> *K I S S*
> 
> ...


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> WOW, you must have missed that one.



Don't pick on Branch


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 24, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Notice, I kept enforcing the fact that "I didnt KILL the cat"  didnt say he didnt get a good whoopin with a flyswatter and broom.



That isn't a good butt whoopin IMHO  If it was, the cat would not have attacked a second child


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 24, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> So if your child comes into my yard and starts hitting my rottie and she bites your kid in defense, then your kid lies about the incident, my dog should be put down?



Number one my kid aint gonna be in your yard ...Ive lost nothing in Augusta except some dollars at the Masters. Secondly my daughter will not lie about it. 


Whiule Im at it no offense intended to anyone who lives in Augusta.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That isn't a good butt whoopin IMHO  If it was, the cat would not have attacked a second child



Your dogs nose needs picking.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Number one my kid aint gonna be in your yard ...Ive lost nothing in Augusta except some dollars at the Masters. Secondly my daughter will not lie about it.
> 
> 
> Whiule Im at it no offense intended to anyone who lives in Augusta.



Pink guns are for sissies.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 24, 2008)

I do think that certain breeds of dogs are statistically more agressive than other breeds. certain dogs were bred for hundreds of years to be aggressive, whether they be hunting dogs or dogs that were bred to be used against humans. that being said, i have seen some very loving and affectionate pits and rotweilers and such. it is all in the way that you raise them and take care of them. but due to the overwhelming trends, i will never own a pit or rotweiler.
tuffdawg, i do agree with what you said about never leaving your children alone with an animal. sometimes young kids play in different ways than older kids do and to an animal their "petting" can be viewed as hitting which can cause aggresion. a child's life is too valuable to risk it in my opinion.


----------



## sbrown (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I'll bet my house that my moms Chihuaha (sorry spelling) will bite someone and do damage a hundred times before my Mastiff ever does. That dog has some serious issues......


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

sbrown said:


> Well, I'll bet my house that my moms Chihuaha (sorry spelling) will bite someone and do damage a hundred times before my Mastiff ever does. That dog has some serious issues......








 You ever heard someone say....... "Man if they could take that little dogs brain and put it in a big dogs body"???? that's what they are referring too. If you could take a Chihuahua's brain and put it in a mastiff's body......... The human race would be extinct.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Number one my kid aint gonna be in your yard ...Ive lost nothing in Augusta except some dollars at the Masters. Secondly my daughter will not lie about it.
> 
> 
> Whiule Im at it no offense intended to anyone who lives in Augusta.



none taken,

just one of those what if factors, wasn't personally calling your kids liars.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> none taken,
> 
> just one of those what if factors, wasn't personally calling your kids liars.



 You fellers lighten up. If you havent picked up on this thread by now......  You folks that dont visit the campfire that often, should really start. Then you would realize that not the first post on this thread is hostile! So cheer up and get to the campfire.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 25, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> none taken,
> 
> just one of those what if factors, wasn't personally calling your kids liars.



I understand I just gave a "what if" answer.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I understand I just gave a "what if" answer.



10-4 big buddy


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 25, 2008)

*Not classifying them as equals*

Just like a child a dog is a product of it's upbringing. Teach them how to act and they will. They need to know people are above them. IMO
I've owned many breeds and have yet to have an aggressive dog and won't tolerate it.
Some people are stupid and the dog has to be taught to accept them, cause you can't teach dumb people like a dog the law won't allow that

My parents had a lab mix that loved everyone until some local kids would terrorize him on his chain. My mom caught them throwing eggs at him once, throwing rocks once, among other things. They did nothing and he bit a lady and now hes gone,AC came and confiscated  him. The same lady has been bitten by 2 other non aggressive dogs also,swing your arms at a dog probably isn't the right thing to do. Again you can't teach dumb people,so you have to teach the dog.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 26, 2008)

*Free to good home*

I have a male who is about 15 months old, who I am looking for him a good home. He is not house trained and he WILL bit dogs or cats, lay on them, pull their ears. Basically he is a hand full. He needs to go to a home with no animals. What does he look like he has beautiful brown eyes, sandy blonde hair and he weighs about 25lbs.  He loves to give hugs and kiss. If anyone is interested please let me know and I will send pictures.


If you have not figured it out I am talking about my kid. AND NO I AM NOT GIVING HIM AWAY, I would not take anything for him.  


First, let me start by saying I DO think that there are some dog breeds more aggressive than others! I do not care how you raise them some dogs are just going to bit or attack other people/dogs. 


Tuffdog, I do think that there are alot more small dogs who bite than reported. But I do not feel like they are as dangerous as bigger dogs. If you are going to owe a big or small dog you need to have control of them. 


I have a neighbor who raises pit bulls and two of our labs got out and ran away so we went door to door to see if anyone had seen them. The husband and wife came up to me with about three pit bulls and they were  barking and growling and the man got them under control. And I told the lady that I was scared of pit bulls. She said to me "they are just like kids, it's how you raise them." Well, it was not even 4 months later and I heard my dogs barking and I went out side and two of her dogs were running my fences and barking. I could not catch the dogs up and put them up while they were at work. About a hour later my son was in my front yard playing with some of our dogs(which is fenced in with hot wire on the bottom of it) and I heard him start yelling and screaming I looked and the pit bulls were pulling my other neighbors dog through the fence. Well I do not have to tell you the rest of the story to tell you what my 3 year old son saw that day. I called AC and they came out and picked the dogs up. Do you know my neighbors were able to get those two dogs out of jail. What I want to go and ask my neighbor is that should not have of happened because it's how you raise them. RIGHT!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 26, 2008)

And they will probably tell you, they won't do it again Like I said some people don't need an animal that is smarter than them. I agree some dog breeds are more aggressive like some point, and some tree. You have to anticipate and prevent these behaviors before they become a problem. If you just stick them in a fence and assume  they aren't going to do whats natural to them unless you teach them that's not very smart, but that is what happens to most dogs.
Like my parents lab he should have been dealt with but they ignored it.


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Nov 26, 2008)

Training training training
Being responsible is the key.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 27, 2008)

Jerry L. Lyda said:


> Training training training
> Being responsible is the key.



Its amazing at how so little, just said so much.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 27, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Its amazing at how so little, just said so much.


Yea why couldn't I have wrote it that short. Took me 30 mins with my speedy finger


----------



## Bruz (Dec 2, 2008)

I have raised and bred Pits and Chows. I now own a Jack Russell (8lbs) and a Rott Mix (65lbs....Showed up at hunting camp and couldn't leave him there etc....Long story). I have young kids and they will not be left alone with either of these dogs for the reasons posted above. 

Whether Pit owners want to admit it or not......You have to have constant psychological control over Pits.....If they sense weakness they can turn the switch and then it's a long way back to "Normal" again. Obviously some are more prone to this than others but they ALL have it........I raised over 40 of these dogs from various genetic backgrounds and each had their own triggers. 

Robert


----------

